# Want to move to Hong Kong



## ksul7784 (Mar 8, 2011)

My wife and I want to move to Hong Kong, but we are having trouble finding decent jobs. The only replies we receive back our insurance sales jobs. We both have college degrees and my wife speaks Cantonese. Can any current ex pats help us in our process?


----------

